# need mech near Carrollton Ga



## rex (May 3, 2012)

bought a 06 brute force , and it has 29.5 outlaws after market pipe and a differant kind of box under the set , the four wheeler seems like it wants to move faster . top speed is around 40 but you can feel it wanting to pull like something is holding it back ,, any help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's got 29's on it then it's probably got a red secondary spring, which would limit the speed to around 40-45 MPH. So unless you want to get rid of those tires, and get smaller tires so you can run lighter clutching & go faster, your stuck where you're at.  It's clutched correctly for those tires. Or you can spend a BUTT load of money on VFJ clutches and get some speed back and go fast on the 29's which I think is just pointless IMO.... but...


----------

